# Some more pic's of that big metal Bird



## EricD (Sep 21, 2010)

Here are several more from Discovery roll out. The mosquitoes i battled for these shot's  was unbelievable!
Sequence shots as it rolled my way!

1.   First shot i got while it was still some daylight and it was in the VAB.






2





3





4






5





6





7





8





9





10


----------



## john sherratt (Sep 21, 2010)

Amazing pictures.:thumbup:


----------



## Fatback (Sep 21, 2010)

^ +1

#3, and 6 are by far my favorites.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 21, 2010)

Yeah man, cool shots!


----------



## N E Williams (Sep 22, 2010)

Nice shots, #4 is the best of the bunch for me


----------



## michaelleggero (Sep 22, 2010)

nice stuff.. i think anything that has to do with outer space is great material  everybody loves it.. you can hardly ever find a person that dosn't get their imagination running when they see pictures of space and spacecraft

Mike Leggero

http://www.michaelleggero.com


----------



## edouble (Sep 22, 2010)

I can never get enough of these shots!


----------



## Dor (Sep 22, 2010)

These are awesome shots!  I love the shadows in the second one


----------



## filmshooter (Sep 22, 2010)

I like 7 the most, the lighting and the shuttle being pointed right at the moon in the sky really sets that one off, like ready or not here we come! Fantastic photos, the lot of them!


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Sep 22, 2010)

Nice set.  #2 & 6 are my favs.


----------



## user3977 (Sep 22, 2010)

#6 and #8, i love in 8 how it show just how huge that thing is next to the little pickup. not to go to off topic but when is the next launch? they have what 2 more left?


----------



## EricD (Sep 22, 2010)

user3977 said:


> #6 and #8, i love in 8 how it show just how huge that thing is next to the little pickup. not to go to off topic but when is the next launch? they have what 2 more left?



Discovery launches Nov 1 at 4:40p.m. not sure about the other one.


----------



## beni_hung (Sep 22, 2010)

Love the pictures!


----------



## Hardrock (Sep 22, 2010)

#6 is beautiful!


----------



## user3977 (Sep 22, 2010)

EricD said:


> user3977 said:
> 
> 
> > #6 and #8, i love in 8 how it show just how huge that thing is next to the little pickup. not to go to off topic but when is the next launch? they have what 2 more left?
> ...


 

from the area they let visitors watch how is it? my longest lens is 300mm on a crop, should i look into renting something longer and maybe a 2x? i plan to take my kids to see one of the final shuttle launches. i have always wanted to see one but never had a chance.


----------



## EricD (Sep 24, 2010)

user3977 said:


> EricD said:
> 
> 
> > user3977 said:
> ...



there are a few visitor areas, which one are you referring to? I usually shot from across the VAB building next to the Press area. I believe that is the closest spot you can get to. 300mm with a crop might be ok. I will go back and look and the last launch i shot and see what the focal distance used, not sure which lens i used!


----------



## Neil S. (Sep 24, 2010)

Ya I dont think you are going to get many people that dont like these.

Outstanding shots, great job! :thumbup:


----------



## Rifleman7 (Oct 5, 2010)

Don't get me wrong here, I've been a fan of these kind of things since before the first Mercury/Redstone days to the present time, but ......
.........what has this to do with Nature & Wildlife ?

Nice shots BTW....quite interesting.


----------



## prodigy2k7 (Oct 5, 2010)

they suck








































ahaha im jk THEY ARE FRIGGIN AWESOME!
lucky to be able to snap those!!


----------



## rokclmb (Oct 5, 2010)

Nice!  Are you a photographer for NASA?


----------



## ClarkKent (Oct 7, 2010)

Super Jealous!


----------



## pbelarge (Oct 7, 2010)

A Shot to the Moon







Eric, I like these series more than your bird shots, if that is possible....


----------



## Feauteaux (Oct 7, 2010)

pretty cool documentary! but the third photo you show here rules big time!  nice silhouet, the light and mist work well together!


----------



## EricD (Oct 11, 2010)

rokclmb said:


> Nice!  Are you a photographer for NASA?



No photographer for Nasa...just a weekend warrior who always has his gear!

I am an Electrical Contractor with some contract work on the property which gives me access to most areas. I have some shots from Launch pad B which is being demoed. Cool to be close to so much space history! Can't wait for the launch, I should be next to the Media area for those shots.

Rifleman7......
Oh...the reason I posted in this forum is because it's the one I post the most in and wanted to share these with my Photo Forum friends!


----------



## JasonLambert (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice of them to light it so nice for you... A diffuser would have been a good idea... Mention that to them next time! 

#8 gets my vote!


----------

